
Show HN: mono/color: Very small, responsive, dual-themed CSS framewor - ASVVVAD
https://asvvvad.github.io/mono-color
======
anonfunction
Would be a nice addition to be able to toggle the dark / light themes on the
linked site.

~~~
skavi
That would require some JS. Wouldn’t be hard to do, but I don’t think it would
be feasible within a pure CSS framework.

~~~
ASVVVAD
Thanks both! Yes that's true I agree with both of you on this I did the
switching theme thing before on my site[1] by putting theme specific CSS into
separate files and link those depending on the chosen theme. In case of my
site that is done on the server side

I wil do the same with this. I'll look how to do it with JS for the demo page
and add an extra release with separate theme files ^^

If you have any other ideas I'm glad to hear them!

1: [https://asvvvad.eu.org](https://asvvvad.eu.org) (not using mono/color)

~~~
ASVVVAD
Implemented that and more improvements in the v1.1 release
[https://asvvvad.github.io/mono-color/](https://asvvvad.github.io/mono-color/)

------
ASVVVAD
v1.2 is out! many fixes and improvements ^^

